# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Depreciation formula as per WDV method

## sourabhjain

given formula : Total Amount * Exp(-Rate of Dep * Period in Year) not given corrected value..... Pl guide me

----------


## arlu1201

Hello sourabhjain, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

